# Total Beginner



## Nadia (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey guys..

I'm totally new to the aquarium thing, well not really. I had a tank before, but not for long and I didn't really knew back then that having a aquarium requires so many things.

So now I have:
*A tank, not really big, about 25-30 litres. 
*A 50 watt heater - for tropical fish.
*A small pump for circulation.

Nothing is set up yet. The tank is still just standing in my room. I want to go to the shops to buy gravel and plants and then one or two fish just to start. 
(I heard you should start with only one or two fish for about a month just to make sure your water is ready for the fish you really want, is this true?)

And what do you recommend about the plants? And which fish would be the best to start with?

PLEASE HELP


----------



## Keith Westmeier (Dec 29, 2012)

*Hello•Nadia* First, The plants. Java Fern is a must! It's a low light plant & beautiful to look at.
The gravel is a personal choice. I like natural color because it shows off the green plants & fish color. Trumpet snails are perfect grounds keepers. They keep plants alges free, but do not eat them. They also let you know the conditions of your water. If you over feed your fish the snails will orer populate, if your water is bad they will climb to the top to try to get out. Look them up on google.
Next test your tap water PH. If the ph is high, then get Ciclids. They love high PH. Never ever put tap watre in your tank without conditioning it to take out clorine, cloramine & heavy metals. I use Jungle Start Right, or Prime.
Get.a sponge filter they are great for your nitrafication organisms.
Look that up on google too.
I have a 300 gallon for Angle Fish in, but they have to have a PH of 6.2...
I also have a 150 gallon that I gro Java Ferns In, at last count I had 600 plants with about 3000 trumpet snails. I also have a 30 gallon for my German Blue Rams, but they need a PH of 6.0...
What town do you live in? I am in Jeffersonville Indiana.


----------



## Keith Westmeier (Dec 29, 2012)

OH- I forgot... You need a senic background. Now this is my top secret, so don't tell anyone!
Take some blue or green Christmas Wrapping Paper. Now crinkle it up a little bit & tape it to the back of your tank. It makes a great 3D background. I used a blue foil paper with Winnie The Poo & Pigglet on my 300gal... It cost me about a buck on the after christmas rack..


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Keith Westmeier said:


> Get.a sponge filter they are great for your nitrafication organisms.


+1

Sponge filters are great for biological filtration but not very good for chemical and mechanical filtration. With that being said, most of us hardly ever use chemical filtration (stuff like activated carbon, Purigen, etc.) unless needed during times of medication, etc.

You're right about adding fish slowly. I've always added 2-3 small fish per 2 weeks or so.

Do some internet research! I would say the FIRST thing you should learn about is the Aquarium Nitrogen Cycle.

Don't discount buying used aquarium equipment on Craigslist. It's cheap and most of the time it's hardly ever used, and a MAJOR bargain compared to buying new.

For live plants, get a decent light and good substrate and you'll be off on the right foot. I would suggest a BeamsWork LED or a MarineLand Double Bright LED fixture; they're low-power, not very expensive ($35 for the one on my ten gallon), and emit decent light. For substrate, look into Fluorite, Floramax, or Eco Complete. They're all very easy to use and great for plants, and are readily available.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Nadia (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks u guys =)
So I went to the petshop today and bought 2 neon fish just to start with. I have a sponge filter like you said I should have, so that's cool  And I threw in some stuff I bought to clean the water from chlorine etc. It is called Prime.
How often must I replace the water? And should I replace all the water?
I'm going to another petshop, maybe in this week to buy some plants and snails and maybe the lights. It looks really cool with the lights:fish-in-bowl: My tank is in the kind of shape to stand in a corner, would I get a light for this type of thank?
Thanks 4 ur help


----------



## PreposterousFish (Jan 7, 2013)

At least 10% of the water every week should be changed. Especially since you are using a sponge filter.


> Do some internet research! I would say the FIRST thing you should learn about is the Aquarium Nitrogen Cycle.


x2


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Nadia said:


> My tank is in the kind of shape to stand in a corner, would I get a light for this type of thank?


I know some pet stores carry fluorescent or LED lights that clip on to the edge of the tank, so that might be an option. There's also kits you can order online that you can mount to the back of the tank and hang over the top so you can suspend the light above the aquarium. Like so:

AquaticLife Stand Light Fixture Hanger

I usually change 50% of my tank water once a week. It really helps keep the fish and plants healthy and well supplied with basic nutrients and ions.


----------



## Nadia (Jan 1, 2013)

Oky, I'll go and check about the lightning when I go to the pet shop again. Sure they will have a light for my type of tank. 
And I'll do some more research 
So everytime I replace for example 10 or 50% of my water, weekly, should I add prime to the water EVERYTIME?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes. Not for the whole tank, just for the amount of water you're replacing. I.e. when I do a 50% PWC on my 10 gallon, I treat 5 gallons of water


----------

